# Happy Valentine's Day to Joe



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">*Happy Valentine's Day to Joe & Our SM Friends!* 

[attachment=2642:attachment][attachment=2670:attachment]


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Yay Joe!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=2651:attachment]

*I would like to wish all at SM a Happy Valentine's Day* [attachment=2655:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

opps wrong holiday! need to take a v-day pic haha
[attachment=2654:attachment]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

To Joe and to all SM Members,

HOPE YOUR VALENTINE'S DAY IS FILLED WITH HAPPINESS AND LOVE!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Happy Valentines Joe thanks so much for putting this site available for all of us
[attachment=2656:attachment]


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

[attachment=2663:attachment]

LOL... dont laugh... I made this quickly cause i know i'm gonna be soo busy tomorrow... ehh... working until 10pm


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

SM is the greatest thing that ever happened for us maltese lovers. Thanks







.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Happy valentines day Joe!!!!!!1 Puppy smooches!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Happy Valentines Joe thanks so much for putting this site available for all of us
> [attachment=2656:attachment][/B]


My goodness she even has red nails, lol.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Joe!!!

[attachment=2693:attachment]









Thanks Sher/Kallie/Catcher's Mom for your help.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> with a Valentine's Day theme in honor of Joe!![/B]


oh wow, thanks everyone







great pictures from everyone







each one of you is what makes SM so great and I thank you for that, Happy Valentines to all of you


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

We haven't been here long but We really enjoy the site....Thanks Joe and Happy Valentines day


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day to Joe and everyone here on SM!

[attachment=2730:attachment]

Thanks Bren for all of your hard work!


Betty and Paris


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy Valentine's Day Joe! Thanks for such an awesome site!








[attachment=2738:attachment]


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for Everything Joe


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Joe! Happy Valentines day to you and yours!!!!










and thanks Bren for creating this!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

[attachment=2750:attachment]Happy Valentines Day To All


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

We Love Sm!!

Undecided! Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day Joe and everyone!!
Thanks for this awesome site!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, this picture - if I did it right














is per kind favour of Bren,

So










































to Bren for helping an old cobber out from down under.

Hey, anybody got an icon of a kangeroo?

Anyway Happy Valtentines Day Joe

Opps, make that a smilie - told you I was thick!!!

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

k i have the right holiday this time!

[attachment=2848:attachment]


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

*Happy Valentine's Day* Joe - thanks for offering such a great site!










Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Hey, anybody got an icon of a kangeroo?
> Dede and Chloe from down under[/B]


I just happen to have a couple of them. here you go:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!

[attachment=2850:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

*Happy Valentines Day to Joe & everyone from Me & Boo.*

*







*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy Valentine Day to Joe and all of Spoiled Maltese 










~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

*Thanks Joe for all you do!!!
Happy Valentine's Day to you and all your fluffs!!!*

[attachment=2957:attachment]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=2960:attachment]

*Happy Valentines Day everyone from Scooby and I*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

happy valentines day everyone , i'm the luckiest guy in the world, i have the most beautiful and caring women in the world in my life, my wife, my mom and each of you here at SM


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150511
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are a few more for ya

[attachment=2974:attachment] [attachment=2975:attachment] [attachment=2976:attachment]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I didnt get a chance to make a pic,but Happy Valentines Day to Joe & all the SM Faimly!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day to Joe and the SM Gang!










Renee and Fenway


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone at SM


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------

